# Thomas Tallis



## Trout

The last of the three renaissance composers who, at the very least, deserve their own thread (Josquin and Byrd have been fixed). Here it is:

*Thomas Tallis*









I am only aware of his probably two most famous works- *Spem in Alium* and the *Lamentations of Jeremiah* and both are superb. What do you think of this composer? What other works of his are you familiar with? I would be really interested to know. 

Here are full performances of the two works:
Spem in Alium
Lamentations of Jeremiah


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Thomas Tallis is a great composer IMO. Deserves more mention on TC.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I recommend this box-set of his complete works. 10 CDs (Brilliant Classics budget label). Cheap.


----------



## humanbean

I haven't heard as much Tallis as I'd like, but one composition that always stood out to me is his Laudate Domine. It's very beautiful and atmospheric:


----------



## Ukko

Tallis' best known creation is in music not composed by him.


----------



## Vaneyes

AFAIK I have heard nothing directly from Thomas Tallis, and only know of him through RVW's fine piece, recorded superbly by Barbirolli, Boughton, A. Davis, and others.

I was almost startled when HC introduced a 10-CD collection.


----------



## Romantic Geek

Hilltroll72 said:


> Tallis' best known creation is in music not composed by him.


What are you talking about 






The pieces mentioned above may be some of his most famous. But the 9 Psalm Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter may be his most famous! (For obvious reasons)


----------

